# Canex Plans



## BinRat55 (18 Dec 2015)

Does anyone have any insight on which businesses in the Gagetown area honour the Canex Plan? I know of a few not advertised:

Roblyn Home Hardware (Oromocto)
Tony's Music Box (Fredericton)
Mario Pool and Spa
New Brunswick Hot Tubs (YAAA hot tubs on a Canex plan!!)
OK Tire
J&P Auto

Anyone know of any others?


----------

